# Minibus & DVLA Regulations



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Wonder if anyone knows the answer to this?

The Local Authority run care home where I work is waiting for a brand new minibus. We assumed that the Fleet Manager had ordered an "off the peg" bus, but it turns out that he bought just the "shell" and has been having it fitted out at various companies around the country. This process has taken over 6 months and the latest we have is that the DVLA have had to "test" the bus in order for it to be licensed as a mini bus AND apparently it failed this test!

Does this sound plausible? Would the DVLA have to test the bus? Over the past year or so our Fleet Manager has proved himself to be very economical with the truth!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not DVLA perhaps, maybe an IVA, same as you need if you build a kit car perhaps.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As Kev says: https://www.gov.uk/vehicle-approval/individual-vehicle-approval


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Inwould be asking why he didn’t just buy an “off the shelf” minibus as that would be a lot cheaper than any bespoke one. Does he have a “connection” with any of these firms he is using to fit it out??

Andy


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Is the fit out to provide solutions not available commercially? I suspect not in which case it sounds like a stitch up.
And a stitch up that's come un ravelled.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Is it being modified for wheelchair use ?

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Inwould be asking why he didn't just buy an "off the shelf" minibus as that would be a lot cheaper than any bespoke one. Does he have a "connection" with any of these firms he is using to fit it out??
> 
> Andy


That's the question we've been asking! As an officer of the local authority he would be in big trouble if he did have an interest but my dealings with him have led me to believe that he's not the brightest! So who knows........


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Of course it could just be he is incompetent!! Not a wholly unknown attribute in Local Authority, especially when people get “promoted” into a field they have no in depth knowledge of (which again is fairly common these days) 

Maybe time for a “friend” to make an F.O.I. Enquiry in regards to the delay a costs involved with this purchase?? Direct the enquiry to the head of the LA (by name) voicing “their” concerns. That way the head will be made aware of the issue and when passing it down the line will instruct that they are copied into any response!

Do keep us posted.

Andy


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

For a care home I would expect it to be wheelchair friendly, ie tracks and floor locks and a tail-lift. All those could have been provided by specialist companies as a complete package with the vehicle.


----------

